# Need Help adjusting Carter Attraction S release



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Best thing to do is e-mail Carter, they will send you a copy of the instructions. Great customer service and they actually answer in a timely manner. Also the instructions are posted on their web-site for each release, you can print it off there.


----------

